# Pavoni EP steam tip replacement recommendation



## ramanaaa (Apr 1, 2016)

So far found these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/La-Pavoni-Europiccola-Single-Hole-Steam-Tip-/291757497611?hash=item43ee1a1d0b:g:dB8AAOSwnTJXAtPH

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Loch-Dampfduse-fur-La-Pavoni-Europiccola-Professional-Steam-Nozzle-Tip-/262419552621?hash=item3d196c996d:g:7QIAAOSwosFUXOtF

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STAINLESS-Single-hole-STEAM-WAND-FROTHING-TIP-NOZZLE-for-LA-PAVONI-other-/201564652750?hash=item2eee3084ce:g:2WMAAOSw3ydVxPGQ

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262403703107?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Does anyone have any thoughts or experience with these? What are the requirements and does it actually help? At the moment I have a bit of trouble creating a nice body on the milk, using Cravendale regular whole milk or Alpro Soya milk.

Many thanks,

Raman


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I bought a single hole tip one ... might have been one of them, polished brass ..... works wonders, I would probably go with the 1st one ..... but the last one looks so funky I might have to buy it !

single tip helps massively though ... it turned every drink from a bubbly foam, to nice smooth cream that you can draw with !


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mine came with a single hole tip, probably the first one - looks the same. Not tried the 3 hole (don't think I need to tbh..) Works great btw.


----------



## ramanaaa (Apr 1, 2016)

Ok. Great. Thank you for the info guys. I've ordered the first one and will let you know how I get on with it.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Do these fit pre-millennium La Pav's (circa 1978) ?


----------



## ramanaaa (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm trying it on a (what I think is) a 96-99 pre-millennium model so will let you know whether that fits. Supposedly it should be the same on the pre and post-millennium models


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Was having a look around for a single hole nozzle for my La Pav and came across a site (first link below) in which the guy was selling them for £3.50 inc postage so I fired off an e-mail and he got back to me saying he had none but he let me have a link to another site (second link) with instructions on how to do it so I've ordered a pack of five blank M6 SS nuts from ebay for about £1.30 delivered and then all I have to do is drill a 1mm hole in the cap and hopefully that will work.

I'll update the thread when the nuts arrive and I modify one.

Tony

http://www.spanglefish.com/avicennassolution/index.asp

http://www.wholelattecoffee.com/2012/10/diy-la-pavoni-steamwand-nozzle/

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311562559195


----------



## ramanaaa (Apr 1, 2016)

Ok. Would be great. Let me know how you get on.

Short review on mine so far, it doesn't completely seal the threading, at times I have a bit of air come out. Part of the reason is because the tip is round and doesn't have somewhere I can tighten it properly with.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

ramanaaa said:


> Ok. Would be great. Let me know how you get on.
> 
> Short review on mine so far, it doesn't completely seal the threading, at times I have a bit of air come out. Part of the reason is because the tip is round and doesn't have somewhere I can tighten it properly with.


could try some slic-tite

http://www.laco.com/pipe-thread-sealants/slic-tite-paste-with-ptfe/


----------



## PGT (Nov 19, 2010)

Drill at very low revs and use lots of lubricant. I burned out two drill bits trying to make one of these.



twotone said:


> Was having a look around for a single hole nozzle for my La Pav and came across a site (first link below) in which the guy was selling them for £3.50 inc postage so I fired off an e-mail and he got back to me saying he had none but he let me have a link to another site (second link) with instructions on how to do it so I've ordered a pack of five blank M6 SS nuts from ebay for about £1.30 delivered and then all I have to do is drill a 1mm hole in the cap and hopefully that will work.
> 
> I'll update the thread when the nuts arrive and I modify one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

I made one when the tip I had ordered took too long to arrive. M6 dome nut, preferably stainless steel but galvanized is hardly likely to poison you. I put a hole in a block of soft pine, wide enough to seat the nut in snug to the dome (which was down), gave it a tap with a hammer to drive it about 1mm into the wood so that it wouldn't spin under the drill, then put it on my drill stand and took a 1 mm drill through it. Drilled slowly until I was sure it was centred then high revs & through. Trimmed the swarf with 240-grit emery then polished up again for swank on something like 2500-grit micromesh, the kind that fountain-pen mavens use for nib work.

Cheap & cheerful, looks a bit infra dig but worked while the pukka one travelled via the South Pole and Ursa Major to get here.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Vieux Clou said:


> I made one when the tip I had ordered took too long to arrive. M6 dome nut, preferably stainless steel but galvanized is hardly likely to poison you. I put a hole in a block of soft pine, wide enough to seat the nut in snug to the dome (which was down), gave it a tap with a hammer to drive it about 1mm into the wood so that it wouldn't spin under the drill, then put it on my drill stand and took a 1 mm drill through it. Drilled slowly until I was sure it was centred then high revs & through. Trimmed the swarf with 240-grit emery then polished up again for swank on something like 2500-grit micromesh, the kind that fountain-pen mavens use for nib work.
> 
> Cheap & cheerful, looks a bit infra dig but worked while the pukka one travelled via the South Pole and Ursa Major to get here.


I gave up, bought two cheap HSS drills from B&Q and the first one broke when I put the drill down on the tip of the drill bit due to the weight of the drill:rolleyes: then I bust the second one too so ordered four cobalt drill bits from ebay which arrived this morning and managed to break two of them immediately, the third one last a wee bit longer and the last one is still in one piece but there's hardly a mark on the stainless steel so I'm just going to buy a pre-drilled one now.

My problem is that I only have a hand drilling machine but I really need a stand and I'm not going to buy one just for one hole in a steam tip plus the stainless is too hard and the drill bits are too fragile to drill by hand.

Worth a shot though .

Tony


----------



## ramanaaa (Apr 1, 2016)

The one I ordered is working quite nicely now. I tightened it a bit more with a wet towel after I used it to steam. Still have trouble getting any types of late art (not even the basic apple/heart shapes), but I'll leave that for a different post.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

I ordered the steam tip from the second link (German seller) turned up today and seems pretty good quality and it works much better than the three hole tip the machine came with.


----------

